# router wont renew ip address



## scroat

greetings!
i have an incredibly annoying problem its driving me insane... home network setup: speedtouch alcatel 570 modem router connected wired to this, my mate's pc, and wireless to two pcs out back (one mine). all on xp sp2. netgear wg311 manages wireless config. everything working fine til 2 weeks ago when morning boot fails to connect to network: cant ping router at all; said "destinstion host unreachable". repairing only leads to " unable to renew ip" message. so i set static ip and presto! now i get both netwrk icons saying connected, rather than the netgear being on the network and the other one saying "limited or no connectivity". so, with static ip it all says "connected", but now still wont ping router! this time it "time out" and i cant get net. so i release and renew and... nothing. most advice says to make it auto assign but tcp/ip properties on auto assign etc... alresdy. i thought it was the router so i bought a netgear wired modem router and it wouldnt set up, but thats another story! so im back on the speedtouch cos i can at least get on net lol. the other wireless conn. dropped at same time. we r going mad!:upset:


----------



## scroat

o yeah and the pc im on now didnt lose its connectivity (wired) but if i plug my pc into wire it wont renew ip to that either. the speedtouch config pages say its all good! but it aint. its very very bad! i realise my comm. skills arent great but i am trying so hard to get this sorted i hope u can decipher the problem and help me out! regards, scroat


----------



## johnwill

Start with this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP, reboot and test. If that doesn't do it, try these two commands.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot and test. If it's still not working, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## scroat

*cheers*

am waiting 4 mate to get back he has a flash drive to grab auto fix have done command lines, no go. still stuck on renewing ip, i think it must be the router config. will post the ipconfig results when the usb drive rocks up. a tech friend installed the router and set it up he is awol last two weeks- left for no phone land the day it stuffed up lol- unless i can crack it will have to hope he comes back haha. ta 4 reply dude will get back when i solve it,... or not : /


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

johnwill is better at this than i am, but out of curiosity's sake i need to ask this,

in the router's config tables, is the "ip pool" set up for more than a couple numbers?

examples would be like, 192.168.254.40 - 192.168.254.80

that would be a "pool" of 40 machines.

what happens to me sometimes, is the machines come and go and come and go, and then suddenly, out of nowhere, the router's "pool" is full, and it won't hand out any more ip's.


----------



## scroat

sorry man i cant find a tab with ip pool on it anywhere lol. i hate this config interface it sux. still tryin **** out here dont give up on me. the best i can get is: router says lan is fine, both icons for wireless say fine, with static ip set it will repair the connection- no hanging on renew ip- but STILL no glory! im gonna have to get a drive to take the winsock auto fix out to my pc i guess. sigh more expense lol. while going thru the router config, a question arose: do i need to assign a dhcp lease for a static ip ?


----------



## scroat

*renew u #@%!*

ok team i just copied it instead, this is what ipconfig says when there is limited or no connectivity:
hostname.....:corvus-xxxxxx
pri dns.........:
node type.....:unknown
ip routing enabled..: No
wins prox enabld...:No

Ethernet Adapter local area conn.:
media state....:disconn
descr...accton en1270d-7x pci fast ethernet
phys. add....:00-00-e8-85-0f-0f

ethernet adapter wireless internet conn:
connection specific dns suffix...:
description...NETGEAR WG111 802.11g wireless usb2.0
phys. add...:00-0f-b5-02-61-f7
dhcp enabled.... yes
auto config enabled..:yes
autoconfig ip address...: 169.254.221.162
subnet mask... 255.255.0.0
default gateway...:

this is the ip it had when itstopped working, and i have released and renewed it many times. is that strange? thanx 4 your help , scroat!


----------



## scroat

*aaah address pool*

yo voltz! found it, the pool is from 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.254. there r three pcs on network. one is working, 10.0.0.2. im trying to create mine as 10.0.0.3 but well, u know if u read this thread im a total moron!! i wish alcatel config had a walk thru sheeesh. grrrrrrrr. : / cant see how to check if address pool is used or not, only how to create another!
regards scroat


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.254 is a wide open pool, so that's definately not the issue here.


----------



## johnwill

Try this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP, reboot and test.

Does the machine detect the wireless connection? Is the connection encrypted?


----------



## scroat

ok then, as i said before i am new to this stuff so who could blame me for putting the wireless network KEY in the PASSPHRASE box lol? what puzzled me, and the reason i didnt try the key in every which way, was that the wireless said i was connected; which i didnt think it would if there was a problem with the network key. so alls well that ends well here, thanks for all your help and i definitely learnt a lot outta this!!!


----------



## dar_sbb

i had the same problem today...
i set the media type to 100 full duplex... didnt do any thing...

then i ran the winsock fix and it worked...


----------



## johnwill

Is it still working?


----------



## Leitz

Although not my problem, I'd like to thank you for the

---------------------

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reboot and test. If it's still not working, do this:

---------------------

It fixed an IP conflict we had at work with Toshiba A6 laptops that had been ghosted, most sites were just like "type ipconfig /release and then type ipconfig /renew" this didnt work as it always tried to use the WAN adapter.

But yeah, thanks for the soloution, it's worked a treat =0D

ps. sorry for grave digging


----------



## johnwill

No problem, glad someone uses search. :grin:


----------



## yoyojoe

just a quick post to say . . . ray: THANK YOU ray: . . . for this thread folks; it has resolved things for me also.

I've been wrestling with a VERY similar issue on my pc and wired home network here (to Obtain an IP Address Automatically) and I seem to have been unsuccessfully going round in ever decreasing circles until I came across this thread.

So I followed the instructions and all seems to be sorted here for the present so I'm a happy chappy again; I've saved a copy of the file WinsockxpFix and also a copy of this thread for my future reference.

I might add that during my efforts I managed to identify a 'dodgy' phone line connection, a duff router and a 'spare' network card so, along with my 'patchy' knowledge of networking and monkey-see-monkey-do approach to troubleshooting, although it's taken me some to time to resolve the issue my perserverance has paid off, due in large part to TSF :grin:

Thank You TSF and best regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## blackwater05

OH MAY GOLLIE!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR POSTING THE WINSOCKFIX blah blah..!!! It really fixed it!!! THANK YOU!! Wanna see pictures on how I struggled until I went to techsupportforum and searched for an answer??? XDray:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4037457352/


----------



## johnwill

I like it when a thread solves a bunch of problems, less typing for me! :grin:


----------



## muhudin99

oh! this may be due the operating system in your router. it also depends the your router whether it is a wireless or wired router....please check the cisco router configuration, you would find it helpful.


----------



## johnwill

muhudin99 said:


> oh! this may be due the operating system in your router. it also depends the your router whether it is a wireless or wired router....please check the cisco router configuration, you would find it helpful.


The original problem is three years old, don't you think they solved it by now? :laugh:


----------



## RedBaron001

Just wanna say tks as i had the same challenges with my ip renewing :wave:


----------



## 2xg

Glad this old Thread helped you.


RedBaron001 said:


> Just wanna say tks as i had the same challenges with my ip renewing :wave:


I second, per johnwill...


> I like it when a thread solves a bunch of problems, less typing for me!


----------

